# Toro 3100D - New to me



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Found a smoking deal on a Toro3100d with practically brand new verticutting units.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Nice.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Awesome! You need to make some videos of it in use


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Welcome to the 3100D club! That's a beautiful machine!

Check the bearings on all your rollers if you haven't already.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

I actually bought 2

This one above is a 2002 with fixed with 3790Hrs, looks, drives, starts and runs like a brand new one. For the price I basically stole this one. The Verticutters are practically brand new, rollers are in pristine shape Hoosier.

The other one I bought is a 2011 w/1200hrs, sidewinder and has 11 Blade Reels. My plan is to take keep the verticutters. find some reels for the one above and my neighbor wants to buy it off me.

The 2011 should be here on Friday. I will try and get some good video of both machines in action.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

MrMeaner said:


> I actually bought 2
> 
> This one above is a 2002 with fixed with 3790Hrs, looks, drives, starts and runs like a brand new one. For the price I basically stole this one. The Verticutters are practically brand new, rollers are in pristine shape Hoosier.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:

Fantastic. The fixed heads cut higher I think but I doubt that matters to you if you arent trying to go over 1 3/4" with it.

Nice on the bearings. I had to replace all mine this year.

And you have the metal rollers too. Even better


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

With the 11-blades reels Toro recommends to stay below .75 so I plan on cutting at .5 a .75 all year

The Toro 2000d is have is still not running and I'm not sure what the hell is wrong with it- think I may take it to the scrap yard.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Went to town with the verticutting today....made a big mess but really thinned out the turf!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

MrMeaner said:


> The Toro 2000d is have is still not running and I'm not sure what the hell is wrong with it- think I may take it to the scrap yard.


I'll give you scrap price for it :mrgreen: but seriously call me before you scrap it


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm gonna take the reels off of it as they will work on either one of the two Toro 3100d i have. I will give the rest of the mower to you if you come pick it up


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Took the verticutters off the 3100d and installed the 8 blade reels from the 2000d - worked like a charm!!


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Turf is looking fantastic!!


----------



## ILoveGrits (Sep 22, 2019)

MrMeaner said:


> Found a smoking deal on a Toro3100d with practically brand new verticutting units.


How wide is your trailer between the rails? 7'?


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

ILoveGrits said:


> MrMeaner said:
> 
> 
> > Found a smoking deal on a Toro3100d with practically brand new verticutting units.
> ...


Yes, its exactly 85" between the pipe top - the 3100 fits with a few inches to spare on both sides. '


----------



## ILoveGrits (Sep 22, 2019)

MrMeaner said:


> Yes, its exactly 85" between the pipe top - the 3100 fits with a few inches to spare on both sides. '


Thank you!


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

MrMeaner said:


> Turf is looking fantastic!!


Beautiful. I read in another post that you said you have baskets but never use them. How do you manage clippings accumulating throughout the year? Looks like you have another machine with for cleanup - is that it? I struggle with my 2653a leaving clippings on top of the turf ruining the aftercut appearance no matter how much I'm mowing in July-August. Cannot find baskets and looking for a solution besides always running a lawn sweeper after mowing close to an acre.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

cglarsen said:


> MrMeaner said:
> 
> 
> > Turf is looking fantastic!!
> ...


Thanks!! I tried mowing at least twice a week with little issues of clippings build up. Several times I missed a cut for one reason or another and used a couple things to help. I mowed like normal and would coming back afterwards with a backpack blower and disperse the clippings. I also had a Walker MTGHS rider mower I could use to pick up clippings if the were really bad. The one time I tried the baskets I didn't even get maybe 500 sq ft of turf before the were overflowing...pain in the *** with and acre of grass!! Now with that said I do a heavy scalp in the spring, verticut during the growing season once when grass got very thick and dense and only fertilized with slow release ferts every six weeks along with watering a little less than normal during the week. Occasionally I would use PGR for growth regulation. I have since sold most of the equipment and moved to a new house with a very small yard and now have a service come once a week.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

@MrMeaner Good to know how it went for you. I guess I'll focus more on verticutting more this year and keeping it thinner with minimal fert. How did you like the 3100d overall? At some point I'd like to upgrade my machine to something with verticutter attachments and baskets of course.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

cglarsen said:


> @MrMeaner Good to know how it went for you. I guess I'll focus more on verticutting more this year and keeping it thinner with minimal fert. How did you like the 3100d overall? At some point I'd like to upgrade my machine to something with verticutter attachments and baskets of course.


I love the 3100D and feel its the best mower for what I needed it for. I actually bought a newer model low hour 2012 3100d and it was being shipped to me. Then I happen to be looking at Turfnet.com one day a golf course had listed an older model higher hour 3100d but was being sold with verticutters instead of reel heads. it was a great price so drove to Denver and picked it up,,,,had intentions of selling the older model 3100d until I figured out the verticutters would not fit on the newer style hydraulic reel motors... Then decided to move to a much smaller property and sold the older 3100d to the guy that bought my old house. I still have the 2012 3100d and 3150q greensmaster triplex and the set of verticutters in storage but have just been lazy on posting and selling those items. Going to look for a GM1000 or GM1600 for my new place.

I also previously had a Toro 2300d(looks similar to the JD2653) that finally crapped but the 8 bladed reels fit the older style reel motors. So I ended up with two 3100d units, one with 11bladed reels w/baskets and one with 8 bladed reels along with a set of verticutters.

My biggest complaint is the grass baskets fill up rather quickly, are rather bulky to handle especially the center reel.

Oh just thought of one thing is on the 3100 reels the have a rear flap behind the reel that opens and closes. When closed it throws the clipping out front and for lack of better term douple cuts or mulched the grass much finer.

John S,


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

MrMeaner said:


> cglarsen said:
> 
> 
> > @MrMeaner Good to know how it went for you. I guess I'll focus more on verticutting more this year and keeping it thinner with minimal fert. How did you like the 3100d overall? At some point I'd like to upgrade my machine to something with verticutter attachments and baskets of course.
> ...


I'm so glad you mentioned this. My JD reels do as well and I've always kept them up/open. I'll try it closed and hope that helps mince up the clippings more and evens out distribution. Your 2012 machine is probably worth a pretty penny still otherwise I'd entertain making you an offer. Give me a heads up when you decide to post anyway


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

cglarsen said:


> MrMeaner said:
> 
> 
> > cglarsen said:
> ...


I have around $10,500 invested in the 2012 3100d - I may have put 20-25hrs on before I sold the house and moved. Looking to get $8900


----------

